# Getting a Bionic! What rom?



## Skidoo03 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey all! I'm getting a bionic today and am gonna root and everything, I was just wondering what you recommended as far as battery life roms? Also what process of rooting? I've had an Incredible, Droid 2, Fascinate, and X and all were rooted and running custom roms. I was just wondering what you recommend? Thanks everyone in advance!


----------



## dan46n3 (Oct 16, 2011)

I recommend looking around. Browse. Read. Browse some more. Read again.
You'll find that we have very few options for the Bionic. If you're looking for lots of options, you might want to rethink your choice of phone.

With that said.
All you need is 1) Pathsaver 2) Bootstrap (or safestrap) and 3) Eclipse2.1
That should hold you over until there's an official ICS release.


----------



## !M4G3 (Nov 22, 2011)

dan46n3 said:


> I recommend looking around. Browse. Read. Browse some more. Read again.
> You'll find that we have very few options for the Bionic. If you're looking for lots of options, you might want to rethink your choice of phone.
> 
> With that said.
> ...


I agree 100%,just make sure you install safestrap,u just never know


----------



## Skidoo03 (Sep 15, 2011)

That's not a big deal but some guy traded me it plus cash for my D2 and Incredible because he can't use 4g phones on his prepaid network. I got a steal to say the least. Thanks for the response though!


----------



## Skidoo03 (Sep 15, 2011)

I am going to read a lot about it but can you just kinda sum up what safe strap is to me?


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

SafeStrap is essentially just like Clockwork Recovery. Both are similar, but each one has a slightly different process I believe when flashing a ROM.


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Skidoo03 said:


> I am going to read a lot about it but can you just kinda sum up what safe strap is to me?


Safestrap is the greatest thing ever created for people who like to flash everything they see. Safestrap is basically the ability to keep your phones stock rom, and then flash a custom rom in another partition. You always play on the safe partition (where you custom rom is). Its called the safe partition, because it is safe to eff up your rom to the point of bootloop and no return. You essentially can't brick your phone because you will always have your stock rom sitting in the other partition. Once you use safestrap, you will never go back to cwm!
If you want the best battery life, I suggest you get the 5.9.901 update first. For a custom rom, I use eclipse 2.1 built for the 901 update. 
The bionic will soon have more going for it. Overclocking is now working and the ability to flash a custom kernel is in the making.
BTW....welcome to the bionic community!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Skidoo03 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks razz1 I pm'd you for a little extra help, thanks for everything everyone!


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

You said you have run roms before on many phones, did you brick them often? If so then use safestrap. If you like to experiment with things that haven't been proven to work then use safestrap. If you just flash roms, themes, and mods and you can read instructions then use CWM. Safestrap slows down the rom which negates one reason to run a rom, speed.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Eclipse 2.1 for .901 is great

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

I also vote eclipse 2.1 for .901

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

eraursls1984 said:


> You said you have run roms before on many phones, did you brick them often? If so then use safestrap. If you like to experiment with things that haven't been proven to work then use safestrap. If you just flash roms, themes, and mods and you can read instructions then use CWM. Safestrap slows down the rom which negates one reason to run a rom, speed.


I never heard of safestrap slowing down the rom. Why does it?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm curious of how safestrap slows down rom's myself. It does slow down the boot-up process by about 5 seconds.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> I'm curious of how safestrap slows down rom's myself. It does slow down the boot-up process by about 5 seconds.


Eclipse is very smooth, but when I used Safestrap it had a slight lag (not just after first boot) I also have seen other posts on this as well. If most don't notice it then I may give it a try again.


----------



## tangolima600 (Oct 22, 2011)

I second 901 with eclipse 2.1. I haven't encountered a data drop in the over two weeks since I had it. Very stable and smooth.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Skidoo03 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey guys sorry for just now getting back but no I honestly haven't bricked a phone yet and don't plan on doing it to my bionic, I tend to stay with stable things to flash, I've just got CWM installed and and running Liberty, I'm really curious about Eclipse though, I've only been running Liberty for about 3 days and I've had two data drops, I know it isn't the most accurate yet but I get about 17 hours out of a charge. How's Eclipse's battery life?

Edit: Also I'm on .893 and after reading the processes on going to .901 it kinda scares me because I don't wanna brick this. Lol

Edit 2: I flashed the zip that said Liberty3Bionic-2.0Gold and that was when it said I was on .893 a few days ago and now I just checked again and it says .886, did I do something wrong or just downgrade myself? Thanks for all your help everyone.

Sent from my BA Bionic


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Skidoo03 said:


> Hey guys sorry for just now getting back but no I honestly haven't bricked a phone yet and don't plan on doing it to my bionic, I tend to stay with stable things to flash, I've just got CWM installed and and running Liberty, I'm really curious about Eclipse though, I've only been running Liberty for about 3 days and I've had two data drops, I know it isn't the most accurate yet but I get about 17 hours out of a charge. How's Eclipse's battery life?
> 
> Edit: Also I'm on .893 and after reading the processes on going to .901 it kinda scares me because I don't wanna brick this. Lol
> 
> ...


Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe only your framework has been changed. It's not that big of a deal though because you are still technically on 893. The roms will not change your radio or kernel just the framework. Things only get different when your dealing with .901 system or .901 roms.
I think all roms and systems are all compatible with one another till you hit .901

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, the whole system has changed, not just the framework. Your system will read whatever system the rom is based off of.


----------



## Skidoo03 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok so I'm wanting to flash Eclipse so would I be able to just throw it on my sd card then wipe data/cache/dalvik then flash? How's the battery compared to Liberty? Also does it drop data much?


----------

